# Source for 50t Ritchey Compact Chainring



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

First, Ritchey doesn’t carry them.

Ritchey compact outer chainrings have the chain catcher radially in line with one of the bolt holes. The FSA ring I erroneously ordered to replace it (and every other one I’ve researched) has the peg between the bolt holes. (This is the peg that aligns with the crank arm to preclude the chain from dropping between the crank arm and the outer chainring from an overshift.)

Does anyone know of a source for new Ritchey chainrings?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

You're worried about the chain catcher? Why?


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

CleavesF said:


> You're worried about the chain catcher? Why?


Because if it doesn't fall inline with the crank arm, you could get your chain super-stuck with a poorly adjusted front deraileur.

http://ritcheylogic.com/dealer_locator.php

Good luck. Looks like Cranksets are no longer in their offerings.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

My 48T Sugino ring has the chain catcher in line with the bolt hole behind the crank arm. Perhaps you can call Excel and find out if the 50T at the link has it there as well.
http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...arge+110mm&vendorCode=SUGINO&major=2&minor=12


----------

